# iTunes 7 won't start up!



## blue gekko (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey guys, my iTunes won't start up! It's iTunes 7, or whatever latest one is. It's in the dock and when I click on it, it bounces once and just sits there. So yeah, it just won't start up.

Any help?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, the first thing to do would be to delete the iTunes preference file in 
/Users/<yourusername>/Library/Preferences
It should be called com.apple.iTunes.plist

If that doesn't do it, delete the iTunes app and re-download from the iTunes website.
http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/


----------



## blue gekko (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, it didn't work. I tried to re-download iTunes but it still happens! I ran Nortons and it came up with a major error, so I 'fixed' it, and it still doesn't work.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2006)

You ran Norton?!!!! Are you CRAZY? That product was discontinued over two years ago now because it caused so many problems in OS X!

I feel now your only recourse is to do an Archive re-instal to save you Home folder and almost start over.


----------



## blue gekko (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you serious?! I've been using a discontinued program for the past 2 years?! Ahhhh geez... Well, what program do you recommend I use instead of Nortons?? And I don't think I will do an archive re-install just yet. I want to make sure it's absalutely vital before I do.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 19, 2006)

Onyx is a good one for system maintenance, clamxav is good for anti-virus
http://www.clamxav.com/
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/11582

Try creating a new account, and see what iTunes does there. It's possible that you're library is causing errors, and new users have nothing in their library.


----------



## The7artist7 (Oct 20, 2006)

Aaaargh - Not Norton!!  you didn't by any chance recently run a de-frag?

I used the Norton de-frag and had I think 3 or 4 progs do that bounce and not open thing on me although they also popped up a 'unexpectedly quit' message too - I had to totally re install as norton had pretty much messed my whole system up - I never touched Norton again after that and have had a much more trouble free time.

Check out:  http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/272229-expected-quit-unexpectantly.html

(it was in fact the situation that made me look for help in forums and lead to me finding macosx.com!  so I guess it wasn't all bad!)

For your own good trash Norton now - hope you get things working without the re-install though!


----------



## Twellborn (Jan 2, 2009)

I just got off the tele with Apple support.  This will not affect your library (database) of songs & videos.  Here's what we did:

1. Go to the Apple in upper left corner and "Shut down" and restart the computer (Don't just "restart").
2. When booting completes, click on "Finder" then "Applications" and drag the Itunes app to the "Trash" on the desktop.
3. Empty the trash by righting clicking on the icon.
4. Click on "Finder" then "Downloads" and see if an iTunes installation package is in it.  If so, also move it to "Trash" and "Empty Trash"
5. Go to the Apple in upper left corner and "Shut down" and restart the computer AFTER waiting 30 seconds (Don't just "restart").
6. When booting completes, start Safari and go to www.apple.com/downloads
7. Click on the iTunes download button and COPY it to your desktop (or it may auto copy to your downloads folder, which is OK)
8. Click on the iTunes installer package and continue clicking until it says "Installation Successful" (or something to that effect......)
9. Go to the Apple in upper left corner and "Restart"
10. When booting completes, click on the iTunes icon and it should work (At least it did for me!............Good Luck


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 2, 2009)

Twellborn, be aware of the date of the last post before yours.  I'm sure iTunes 8.0.2 has resolved any of those issues from almost 3 years ago.


----------

